# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  [السعودية] التفسير الوجيز في نظام الجنسية السعودية الجنسية الأصلية والتجنس

## هيثم الفقى

المصدر : جريدة الأقتصادية السعودية

التفسير الوجيز في نظام الجنسية السعودية الجنسية الأصلية ( 1-3)
د. عبد الله مرعي بن محفوظ
19/10/2005 عودة الفرع إلى الأصل جعلني أكتب في القانون بحكم أنني في الأساس محام وإن كنت لم ابتعد عنها كثيرا حتى وإن عملت في التجارة، ولكن نظام الجنسية ينعكس على الحالة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، وخير دليل ما قامت به الحكومة الكندية في استجلاب العقول والأموال المهاجرة حول العالم إليها. ورغبة في توضيح مدى جدية النظام الجديد في إنهاء معاناة كثير من المستفيدين أو من يرغبون في حمل شرف الجنسية السعودية، فأشير في المقدمة إن إلى الجنسية رابطة سياسية ونظامية تعني انتماء الشخص إلى دولة معينة، فهي رابطة سياسية لأنها تحدد ركن المواطنة داخل أي دولة، وهي كذلك نظامية لأن المشرع داخل كل دولة له الحق في تولي تنظيمها، منحا ومنعا وإسقاطا واسترداداً، وفصلاً فيما يثور بشأنها من منازعات حسب النظام. والمشرع بوضعه الشروط والضوابط المتعلقة بالجنسية داخل الدولة يعبر عن سلطة واسعة للدولة في شأن هذا التنظيم المتعلق بهوية وتابعية مواطنيها، حيث تتمتع الدولة بالحرية في إصدار الأنظمة التي تحدد أسس وضوابط منـح الجنسية''الأصيل أو التجنس'' وتحديد حالات إسقاطها واستردادها.. إلخ، ومع هذا فهذه الحرية ليست مطلقة، بل يرد عليها عدد من القيود والضوابط منها حق اللجوء إلى المحكمة التي حددها النظام في حال التعسف أو الاعتراض وكذلك التأثيرات التي تضاف إلى حقوق الجنسية مثل المعاهدات والاتفاقات الدولية أو الإقليمية أو الثنائية التي ارتضت بها الدولة مثل المزايا التي يحصل عليها المواطن في مجلس التعاون الخليجي.
فضلاً عن ضرورة قيام الجنسية على أساس رابطة حقيقية وفعلية تربط الفرد بالدولة مانحة الجنسية، فلا يمكن أن تمنح الدولة جنسيتها لأفراد لا تربطهم بها رابطة، وأخيرا فإن تشريع الجنسية داخل أي دولة تتسم قواعده بطابع أحادي، حيث ينظم جنسية هذه الدول فقط دون تدخل في جنسيات الدول الأخرى. وفي المملكة العربية السعودية صدر القانون رقم 7 في 13 شوال1357 - 1939 الذي تم إلغاؤه بمقتضى نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم 5604/20/8 في 22/2/1374هـ ولائحته التنفيذية، وتم بعد ذلك تعديله في 29 شوال 1425هـ بالمرسوم الملكي الكريم رقم م/54 ونشر في جريدة أم القرى في 13 ربيع الأول سنة 1426 هـ الموافق 22/4/.2005
تنقسم الجنسية السعودية إلى نوعين: سوف أذكر في هذا المقال (الأصيل)
النوع الأول: جنسية أصلية (المادة الرابعة من النظام الصادر عام 1374 هجري)، والتي يكتسبها الشخص منذ مولده، فهي أول جنسية تلحق بالفرد، والتي يحددها النظام السعودي على أساس أحد المعايير أو كليهما، هما: حق الدم وحق الإقليم، فحق الدم يعني:
أ- من كانت تابعيته عثمانية عام 1332هـ الموافق 1914م من سكان أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية الأصليين.
ب- الرعايا العثمانيون المولودون في أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية أو المقيمون فيها عام 1332هـ 1914م الذين حافظوا على إقامتهم في تلك الأراضي إلى 22/3/1345هـ ولم يكتسبوا جنسية أجنبية قبل هذا التاريخ.
ج- من كان من غير الرعايا العثمانيين مقيماً في أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية عام 1332هـ 1914م وحافظ على إقامته فيها إلى 22/3/1345هـ ولم يكتسب جنسية أجنبية قبل هذا التاريخ.
د - يسري حكم الفقرة (أ) من المادة الرابعة على النسوة من سكان المملكة العربية السعودية الأصليين اللاتي يتقدمن بطلب استرداد الجنسية السعودية بعد طلاقهن أو وفاة أزواجهن. وهناك من قبل بهم النظام وأصبح أصيلا (بموجب المادة الرابعة) وهم أفراد أو مجموعات صدر لهم بموجب أوامر سامية ( تصحيح أوضاع) وتم إلحاق الفرع بالأصل من القبائل الرحل وهم القبائل النجدية التي هاجرت إلى سورية أو العراق أو الأردن، وكذلك قبائل الربع الخالي وهم: الصيعر، النهدي، المصعبين، الكرب، المناهيل، همام، وغيرهم الذين تمّ ضمهم داخل الحدود السعودية بموجب معاهدة جدة مع الحكومة اليمنية وكذلك البدو الرحل بين دول الخليـج العربي الذين تم تحديد مواقعهم وإعطائهم الخيار بحمـل جنسية واحدة فقط وهم الذين على الحدود ما بين الكويت، قطر، والإمارات. حق الدم: لم يساو المشرع السعودي بين الرجل والمرأة في حق الدم، فقد جعل هذا الحق قاصراً على الأب ''أصيل أو متجنس'' فقط، ويأخذ بحق الدم من جهة المرأة في حالات محدودة إذا كان الأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له على الإطلاق وهناك حالات تم تصحيح أوضاعها خاصة في مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة. كذلك يمنح الجنسية لمن يولد داخل السعودية لأبوين مجهولين، وجهالة الأم تكون جهالة واقعية، أي ليست معروفة من حيث الواقع، أما جهالة الأب فقد تكون واقعية أو تكون قانونية بنفي نسب الابن إلى أبيه. وفي ثبوت الجنسية لهذه الفئة - التي تسمى اللقطاء جرى تعديل النظام ليشمل اللقطاء المولودين داخل المملكة لأبوين مجهولين معتبراً اللقيط في المملكة مولوداً فيها ما لم يثبت العكس (مادة 7). ويلاحظ أن المشرع السعودي أضاف وتوسع من ناحية شرعية- إلى حد كبير - بالمقارنة بالتشريعات العربية الأخرى بخصوص اللقطاء فأضاف لهم حقوقا أعلى. والسعودية بتنظيمها الجنسية الأصلية التي تثبت بحق الدم بحسب الأصل من جهة الأب، فهو متفق عليه في ذلك مع غالبية التشريعات العربية مثل الأردن، السودان، لبنان، ليبيا، مصر، الجزائر، تونس، المغرب، قطر، البحرين، والإمارات. ويستوي في ذلك أن يكون المولود ذكراً أم أنثى ويستوي أن يولد في داخل الدولة أو خارجها، وإذا توفي الأب الأصيل أثناء حمل زوجته غير السعودية حتى وإن لم يكن يحمل تصريحا من وزارة الداخلية فيحق للمولود ''أبنا أو ابنة'' الحصول على الجنسية ويصبح أصيلا إذا أثبت بأوراق رسمية معترفا بها في بلد المولود وتؤخذ الإقرارات والإعلانات أمام الموظف المختص في أي من إدارات الأحوال المدنية أو ممثليات المملكة في الخارج، وهناك حالات كثيرة لزوجات أجنبيات لم يحصل فيها أبناؤهن على الجنسية سابقا، أما الآن عن طريق لجنة رعاية الأبناء السعوديين في الخارج فقد تم تصحيح أوضاعهم ويتولى هذا الجهد الإنساني الكريم فيصل المطلق صاحب فندق المطلق في الرياض والرئيس الفخري للجنة الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز وزير الداخلية رعاه الله تعالى. ختاما سوف أسرد في المقال الثاني حقوق وواجبات اكتـــــساب الجنسية السعودية بموجب النظام الجديد. 

التفسير الوجيز في نظام الجنسية السعودية التجنس ( 2 – 3 )
د. عبد الله مرعي بن محفوظ
26/10/2005 
هناك تساؤلات كثيرة حول أحقية الفلسطينيين في السعودية حيث يحملون وثيقة ولم يستطيعوا الحصول على الجنسية بسبب قرار جامعة الدول العربية في الحفاظ على الهوية الفلسطينية بعدم منحهم جنسيات أجنبية, رأينا القانوني أنه سقط هذا القرار بوجود الحكومة الفلسطينية.

ذكرت في المقال السابق عن الأصيل والآن سوف أذكر التجنس، وللمعلومة فإن هناك حالات متعددة يتم بها اكتساب الجنسية وهي بإحدى الطرق الأربع التالية:
أولا: بموجب المادة الثامنة لعام 1374 لأبناء المرأة السعودية وقد تم تعديلها برقم م \ 14 في 24 \ 5 \ 1405 هجري
ثانيا: بموجب المادة التاسعة لعام 1425
ثالثا: بموجب المادة الرابعة عشرة لعام 1425
رابعا: بموجب المادة التاسعة والعشرين لعام 1374
وبشرح المادة الثامنة التي لم تتغير في النظام الجديد سوى في كيفية التقديم إلى الأحوال المدنية بموجب المادة السابعة من اللائحة التنفيذية, فأبناء المرأة السعودية يحق لهم وبشروط أيسر بموجب المادة (8) من النظام فيحق بميلاد الشخص داخل السعودية وجنسية أمه السعودية فضلا عن الإقامة الدائمة في السعودية عند بلوغ سن الرشد طلب الحصول على الجنسية، والإقامة التي حددتها اللائحة التنفيذية بأنها فعلية ومستمرة، وتثبت برخصة الإقامة أو شهادات أو قيود أو الشهادات الدراسية أو قيود الجوازات. واشتراط كمال أهلية طالب التجنس وفقاً للنظام السعودي وهي 18 سنة، وألا يكون طالب الجنسية مجنونا أو معتوها، كما اشترط الإقامة المستمرة غير المنقطعة، حيث تلغى نظاما إذا تغيب أكثر من ستة أشهر، وهناك حالات خاصة تعطي تسعة أشهر للدارسين خارج السعودية، هذا فضلا عن اشتراط حسن الأخلاق الذي حدد مضمونه بصورة دقيقة ، كذلك حدد مدة العقوبة في الجرائم المخلة بالشرف، وكذلك شرط إجادة اللغة العربية. يتعين في طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة (8) من النظام اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية:
1: قيد الطلب في سجل قيد الوارد التسلسلي وقت تقديمه ويعطى صاحب الطلب قسيمة توضح رقم وتاريخ قيد طلبه.
2: تعبئة نموذج طلب الجنسية رقم (74) وتوقيعه من قبل صاحب الطلب مع وضع صورته الشخصية عليه وختمها من قبل الإدارة.
3 : تعبئة نموذج المعلومات رقم (76) من ثلاث نسخ.
4: تقديم صورة طبق الأصل من جميع الوثائق التي يحملها صاحب الطلب.
5: إفهام صاحب الطلب بما تقضي به المواد (11، 22، 26) من النظام وأخذ توقيعه بالعلم بما ورد فيها.

وبشرح المادة التاسعة من النظام الجديد الصادر في عام 1425هـ، حيث يتعين في طلبات الحصول على الجنسية اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية:
1- تقديم صورة مصدقة من المؤهلات العلمية والعملية مع ترجمتها وتصديقها إذا كانت بغير اللغة العربية وإيضاح إنتاجه العلمي أو الفني أو الفكري واللغات التي يجيدها.
2- تقديم بيان عن ثروته داخل المملكة وخارجها ومصادر رزقه.
3- تقديم شهادة مصدقة من الجهة التي يعمل بها تحدد طبيعة عمله ومقدار دخله الشهري.
4- تقديم إقرار عن المذهب الديني والنشاط السياسي أو الحزبي والخدمات العسكرية السابقة.
مع توافر شروط أخرى من بينها سلامة الجسم والعقل (تثبت بشهادة طبية من مستشفى حكومي)، وفضلا عن ذلك اشترط النظام إجادة اللغة العربية تحدثا وقراءة وكتابة، وأن يثبت اشتغاله بطريق مشروع وأن يكون من أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد وكذلك حسن السـير والسلوك والمهنة.... الخ. إلا أنه من حق وزير الداخلية رفض منح الجنسية السعودية رغم توافر شروطها وبدون إبداء أي أسباب ولم يعرف في التشريعات العربية هذا الشرط, كذلك نظام النقاط زاد الأمر تعقيداً وتشابكا بتبنيه, حيث حددت ثلاثة عناصر جعل لكل منها عددا من النقاط مجموعها 33 نقطة. يلزم منها لطالب التجنس الحصول على 23 فقط، كحد أدنى للمضي في دراسة طلبه، فجعل للإقامة مدة عشر سنوات، عشر نقاط ، وهي لا مجال للإنقاص فيها، أما المهنة فجعل لها 13 نقطة، والمهنة تثبت من خلال المؤهلات العلمية، فشهادة الدكتوراة في الطب والهندسة لها 13 نقطة ، في العلوم الأخرى لها (10)، والماجستير له (8)، والبكالوريوس له (5) نقاط أيا كان نوع العلم فيه، والعنصر الثالث هو الروابط الأسرية وجعلت له عشر (10) نقاط، موزعة على أساس جنسية الأب والأم والزوجة والأولاد والإخوة وعددهم (المادة الثامنة البند الثالث). وهناك تساؤلات كثيرة حول أحقية الفلسطينيين في السعودية حيث يحملون وثيقة ولم يستطيعوا الحصول على الجنسية بسبب قرار جامعة الدول العربية في الحفاظ على الهوية الفلسطينية بعدم منحهم جنسيات أجنبية, رأينا القانوني أنه سقط هذا القرار بوجود الحكومة الفلسطينية وكذلك موافقتها بالسماح لمغتربين بالتجنس, وعليه فإن من تنطبق عليه الشروط الواردة في المادة التاسعة يحق له التقدم للحصول على الجنسية السعودية.
وفي شرح المادة الرابعة عشرة بخصوص تجنس المرأة الأجنبية يقصد بذلك فقط حالات الزواج، وهي زواج المرأة الأجنبية من شخص سعودي أصيل أو متجنس. فقد نظمت المادة 16 من نظام الجنسية والمادة (21) من اللائحة التنفيذية هذا الأمر فأجازت لوزير الداخلية منح الجنسية السعودية للمرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من سعودي أو التي توفي زوجها السعودي وفقاً لعدة ضوابط، من بينها عقد نكاح موافق عليه من وزارة الداخلية, وإقرار بأنها لم يسبق الحكم عليها بحكم قضائي في جريمة جنائية أو أخلاقية, وأن تكون مقيمة في السعودية, وألا تقل فترة الزواج عن خمس سنوات, أما أصعب شرط وضعه المشرع هو أن تعلن تنازلها عن جنسيتها الأصلية أولا أمام قاض أو كاتب عدل ثم تتقدم إلى الداخلية السعودية (المادة الحادية والعشرين البند الثاني )، وهذا النص لا يتفق مع العديد من تشريعات الدول العربية، كما أنه يؤدي في حالات قد تفقد جنسيتها الأصلية ولا يمنحها وزير الداخلية الجنسية السعودية. بل إن المشرع السعودي لم يجعل جنسية هذه المرأة نهائية فأجاز لوزير الداخلية تقرير فقدانها الجنسية إذا انقطعت علاقتها الزوجية بالسعودي لأي سبب ولم وتوضح اللائحة التنفيذية حقوقها إذا طلقها زوجها بعد أن تنازلت عن جنسيتها الأصلية ولم تنته معاملتها في الداخلية.
وبشرح المادة (29) يحق لخادم الحرمين الشريفين دون تقيد بأي شرط منح الجنسية لمن قدم خدمات جليلة للوطن، ويشترط عادة في الخدمات الجليلة أن تكون عادت على البلاد بنفع كبير. ختاما يتبقى حالات إسقاط الجنسية عن الأصيل أو سحبها من المتجنس في المقال القادم.

----------

